# '02 650 prairie oil



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

simple question i've asked on 2 other forums,,,does the '02 650 prairie have what is called "wet clutch" ????


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

No,it is belt drive and runs dry.I assume you are talking about engine oil and not rear diff fluid-Kawasaki has a wet brake in the rear diff and requires special fluid.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

If you mean in the engine the answer is no. The drive belt engages in the primary clutch by rising rpm. In Yamaha's the belt is under constant tension and a wet clutch inside the engine case is what engages to begin moving. This is the same type of wet clutch on a semi-auto quad like Honda manual shifts. If you mean the front diff there is a wet clutch pack in the units with a hand lever to engage the 4-lock. Just use regular 10-40 engine oil. I don't know if an 02 prairie has this type of diff lock but somebody here will.


----------

